# Is it possible to get high/hyper off or sleeping pills?



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, I am taking 7.5 zopiclone every night. If I take them and don't go to sleep right away, after 20 minutes I get a different feeling.. It feels like I am high and hyper. I'm always jumpy and feel the need to run around my house, bother people etc... I start doing stupid stuff and laughing at stuff LOL . .F.EAQ

I just took them now and i started trolling my dad and he got pissed hahahahahaha, I think I am high/hyper but I have never been drunk or high before so I dont know the difference. is this a result of my sleeping pill?


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Could be. Everyone reacts differently to medications, so there's always a chance of atypical side effects, even if they might be rare. I have a history of weird reactions to meds, and there are several that doctors give people to sedate them that I can't take because they have the opposite effect on me, making me hyper. You might want to tell your doc and try a different sleep med.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

oh, I already responded to your other thread about this. Like I said it is a fairly common side effect of zopiclone. You might try taking less.


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd imagine it's more to do with disinhibition that being high. They effect the GABBA receptors like alcohol does(amongst others) and a lot of people do different/crazy things when drunk.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

I get madddddd euphoria off ambien. Love taking that stuff. I limit myself to dosing ambien once every month, I would definitely get addicted off that stuff if I used it as frequently as klonopin or seroquel. 

I literally could take it if I was going out to a party, it's just a huge upper for me.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

It's possible. Meds work differently on every person. I've never really gotten high but Remeron gave me crazy vivid dreams ad I would wake up feelin nice every morning


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

Closest i've come to any euphoric feeling is from Flunitrazopam.
Although interestingly, i've just started cogentin and am also feeling really nice, the opposite to what was expected.


----------



## albertolobat (Oct 19, 2012)

It can indeed happen. Zolpidem (Ambien) 10 mg made me euphoric after some minutes. It also gave me some weird hallucinations.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Killer2121 said:


> Ok, I am taking 7.5 zopiclone every night. If I take them and don't go to sleep right away, after 20 minutes I get a different feeling.. It feels like I am high and hyper. I'm always jumpy and feel the need to run around my house, bother people etc... I start doing stupid stuff and laughing at stuff LOL . .F.EAQ
> 
> I just took them now and i started trolling my dad and he got pissed hahahahahaha, I think I am high/hyper but I have never been drunk or high before so I dont know the difference. is this a result of my sleeping pill?


This happened to me as well. I couldn't sleep until the drug wore off.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah Zopiclone used to make me high when taking it ~30-40% of the time.


----------



## flexpinoy (Aug 12, 2007)

I always get a nice buzz and mild hallucination when I prescribed ambien for insomnia. One night I took 30 mg and blacked out. I woke up on top of the washer and dryer. Somehow I managed to sleep on top of the washer and dryer lol. Good thing I woke early while everyone was still asleep.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I'm the same with Zopiclone. If I wait a good hour or 2 after taking it, I will get so into other things that I will not want to go to bed. I can still go to bed if I force myself and I will be able to fall asleep, it's just I don't want to. It's not as addictive as Benzos either as I've been on it for 5 months at a time and would just abruptly quick. Sure it messes your sleep when you quit but you can alleviate that with benadryl/melatonin. But yah zopiclone doesn't make me drowsy at all, it just allows you to fall asleep if you choose to sleep. I sometimes take it during the day when I need to be social. A very pro social drug as well, makes you want to chat it up. I've built up a nice stash from having the doc overprescribed it over the past year hah. Although I don't really take it unless I truly truly need it.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Happens often with Z-drugs. I'm famous for having beaten the entire Spanish Armada on my own (!!!!!) after having taken a little too many Zolpidems


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Wikipedia says its a version of imovane. It´s usually recommended you go to bed right after you take it, because it can do some pretty crazy **** to you


----------

